# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Removing Laundry Trough

## jadr76

Hi All, 
Could I please get your advice and opinions on removing an outside laundry trough. We've now got an inside laundry, so I want to remove the outside trough. I can easily move the sink, tiles and plumbing; but, I don't know want to do with the existing taps, spout, drain hole and hot water system release valve. Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated. 
It is a stock standard trough; however, I've attach pics to assist. 
Thanks!

----------


## goldie1

Get a plumber in to cap them of. If you dont want to see them you have to dig out the concrete, 
cap of below surface and render over or if the pipes are accessible else where e.g under the floor  
the same. Either way you need to talk to a plumber.  
Does the pressure relief valve run into the trough?  Again a plumber to divert it else where

----------


## TheBludger

Can you turn it into an outside washup area for when entertaining or after gardening?
Just a thought.

----------

